

New Wundrbar Demo - thingsilearned
http://www.wundrbar.com/static/media

======
SwellJoe
QT = fail

YouTube it or something. Seriously.

Looks cool though. It made me want to use Wundrbar--but if I didn't like you
guys I'd probably have skipped watching it since I had to wait for it to
download first (Linux cannot stream QT without jumping through hoops that it
would never cross my mind to jump through).

~~~
rms
Definitely agree, there is a big reason all online video is now Flash -- it's
just better than the alternatives.

~~~
adudley
thanks for the feedback -- we'll crank out Flash versions and post them soon.

------
Erwin
Sounds like a more friendly version of <http://yubnub.org/>

------
ashu
very cool

